# choix Ipad



## happle (19 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci de me lire.
Je possède un Ipad 1er génération que je ne peux plus utiliser du fait de son obsolescence.
Je désire acheter un nouvel Ipad mais je ne sais quel modèle choisir sachant que je désire le garder un peu dans le temps.
Je m'en sers pour naviguer, musique (peu) ,photos, face time, regarder films et TV (lors de mes déplacements)un peu de jeux, mails, doc.
Je voulais savoir si un Ipad mini 2 allait être obsolète sous peu ?
Si celui était amené à rester utilisable dans le temps, pensez-vous qu'un 16 GO soit suffisant?
Autrement, sachant que mon budget n'est pas énorme, quel serait l'Ipad qui me conviendrait le mieux entre l'Ipad mini et l'Ipad air et avec combien de GO ?
Merci,
Cordialement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

Je me pose la même question sauf que j'ai actuellement un iPad 3, qui manque de fluidité avec les derniers iOS.
J'hésite entre un iPad air 2 128 Go, un iPad mini 4 64 Go wifi ou alors cellulaire, et, si je veux pas mettre trop cher et avoir du cellulaire, l'iPad mini 2 32 Go, si on accepte d'avoir une puce A7 (qui est encore assez puissante) et pas de touch ID.
Le air 2 128 wifi, le mini 4 64 cellulaire sont dans les mêmes eaux niveau prix: dans le premier cas c'est le top en matière de stockage et de puissance (si on excepte le nouvel iPad Pro), dans le deuxième cas c'est mieux pour un usage nomade du fait de la 4G et de la taille plus petite.
Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est que l'iPad air 2 est quand même sacrément léger, ce qui le rend facilement transportable, et de toute façon on peut pas glisser un iPad mini dans une poche. Quant à la 4G, je peux toujours utiliser mon iPhone en partage de connexion.
Je vais encore réflechir, mais une chose est sur , ne pas prendre un iPad mini 3 qui reste en magasin, j'ai vu qu'ils sont aux même prix que le mini 4 qui vient de sortir. 
Il faut aussi éviter les modèle 16 Go, c'est honteux qu'Apple les propose encore. 32 Go c'est le minimum et c'est suffisant si on veut stocker de manière modérée, on a déjà une bonne place. C'est ce que j'ai actuellement sur mon iPad 3. Mais 64 c'est vraiment bien à mon avis.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

@ happle: Dans ton cas, tu peux hésiter entre le air 32 wifi et le mini 2 32, wifi ou cellulaire.


----------



## MaitreYODA (20 Septembre 2015)

Vous devriez peut être prendre en compte dans votre réflexion que seuls les iPad Air 2 et Mini 4 ont 2 Go de RAM ce qui leur permet d'avoir des fonctionnalités avec iOS 9 que les autres iPads n'ont pas. Typiquement, un vrai multitâche où on peut utiliser 2 apps en même temps. 

Je n'ai pas d'iPad mini 4 mais un iPad Air 2 (64 Go) et je vous le recommande! C'est un monstre sous iOS 9.


----------



## panany (20 Septembre 2015)

le probleme d un ipad air 2 64GB c est le prix quoi... :/

je pense le probleme entre un mini et un air n est pas un vrai probleme... c est vraiment une décision personelle au final.. soit tu veu un grand écran soit un petit...
moi comme je l ai dis dans une autre sujet moi je trouve le probleme est plus entre un air 32 ou un air 2 64...

un air va pouvoir etre utiliser pendant combien de temps sans commencer a ramer et tout ca...?

au final le probelme c est la difference de prix... ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

le air 2 64 Go se trouve à 555, le air 2 128 Go à 655.
Je ne trouve pas que les iPad soient cher, comparé aux iPhone dont les prix deviennent délirants! Perso pour une tablette aussi puissante et agréable que le air 2, 555 euros ne me semble pas excessif: hormis l'iPad pro, c'est l'iPad le plus puissant, et on a effectivement les nouvelles fonctions d'iOS9 et 64 Go. et comme il est léger, çà peut être une alternative à l'iPad mini 4. En plus, les nouvelles coques de l'iPad mini 4 reviennent à 115 euros (coque + smart cover) contre 80 euros pour la smart case de l'iPad air 2.
Une question: au quotidien, le air 2 est il vraiment plus agréable à utiliser qu'un iPad 3 par exemple? il est un peu plus fin pour une même diagonale d'écran, et bien évidement beaucoup plus léger.
Je pense effectivement qu'il vaut mieux partir sur du A8 ou A8X, dans ce cas reste à choisir entre air 2 et mini 4, et entre wifi et cellulaire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

Donc iPad air 2 64 GO wifi + smart case = 635 euros 
iPad mini 4 64 Go wifi + coque + smart covert =620 euros.
l'iPad air 2 est un peu plus encombrant mais plus puissant.
Après il faut choisir.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

@ maitre Yoda: puisque tu as l'iPad air 2, je voulais savoir si tu avais eu d'autres iPad avant (autre que le air), et savoir si au quotidien il est vraiment plus agréable à utiliser du fait de sa légèreté. J'ai eu l'occasion de le voir en magasin, mais c'est un usage quotidien qui permet de savoir. Merci.


----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2015)

@Sydney Bristow, oui, l'air 2 est bien plus léger et tu le ressens bien par rapport à la 3 ème génération.
J'ai aussi pris en main le mini 4 quelques temps à l'Apple store. Je le trouve magnifique, un poids plume, rapide, écran magnifique. On le tient fermement d'une main mais il est trop petit pour mon utilisation.
Quand tu utilises le slide view ou le over, c'est vraiment trop petit pour mes yeux et le clavier est trop petit pour mes mains même si je tape bien plus vite en verticale avec les pouces que sur mon smartphone.
Je n'ai ressenti aucune différence en comparaison avec l'air 2 dans son l'utilisation sauf que l'écran du mini 4 est bien plus beau.
Le problème... Est-ce qu'apple va nous sortir un iPad Air 3 fin octobre?
@happle, c'est le cas aussi de l'iPad mini 1 et bientôt peut-être ça sera le cas du pro. J'ai encore quelques personnes qui utilisent l'iPad 1
Le mini 2 tiendra bien encore une année après il faudra faire attention pour les prochaines màj de l'iOS ou des apps. Une tablette après 3 ans après sa sortie, il est bon de la changer.
Le 16 go sont insuffisant surtout quand tu gardes longtemps ta tablette.
L'iPad air 2 64 go wifi si tu as un smartphone pour le partage réseau.
@panany, iPad Air va sur sa troisième année et il n'a que 1 go de mémoire.
Pas seulement le prix surtout cette année qu'on ne sait pas si Apple sortira un autre air.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

ah bon, le mini 4 a un écran plus beau que le air 2? je croyais que c'était le même en plus petit. En quoi est il meilleur d'après ce que tu as vu?
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'y aurait pas de air 3 cette année, ce qui semble cohérent , l'iPad pro faisant office de seule nouveauté haut de gamme, comme l'an dernier l'iMac Retina (je l'adore celui là!).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

Concernant le partage réseau avec l'iPhone, c'est vrai que c'est bien. Et je confirme, 16 Go c'est insuffisant sur un iPad. Sur un iPhone, çà commence à devenir juste, mais sur l'iPad ou on est amené (comme c'est mon cas ) a stocker des films, çà a toujours été trop peu. J'ai eu deux iPad (le 2 et maintenant le 3), j'ai toujours eu des 32 Go. Ils auraient du laisser 32 Go en entrée de gamme, c'est vraiment mesquin ce 16 Go. même pour les gens qui stockent rien, ils seront vite limité au niveau des app.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

Si on se fie à consomac, plus de nouvel iPad avant septembre 2016, généralement ils ne s'avancent pas s'ils ne sont pas surs, ils mettent en orange. La les iPad sont au vert, on peut donc choisir celui qui nous plait ! 
http://consomac.fr/fiche-ipad.html


----------



## MaitreYODA (20 Septembre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> @ maitre Yoda: puisque tu as l'iPad air 2, je voulais savoir si tu avais eu d'autres iPad avant (autre que le air), et savoir si au quotidien il est vraiment plus agréable à utiliser du fait de sa légèreté. J'ai eu l'occasion de le voir en magasin, mais c'est un usage quotidien qui permet de savoir. Merci.


Je suis passé d'un iPad 2 à un Air 2, donc le bon en avant était pour le moins significatif. Sa légèreté et sa puissance sont très agréables au quotidien, mais pour moi la principale différence était surtout l'écran, splendide. 
J'ai également utilisé pendant quelques temps un iPad mini 1 et je dois dire que le format est très agréable (super facile à tenir à 1 main contrairement au Air 2 ou au bout d'un certain temps on commence a fatiguer). Mais le choix se fait aussi en fonction des autres appareils qu'on a. Quand j'avais un iPhone 5, j'utilisais souvent le Air 2 car très agréable à utiliser. Puis quand j'ai eu le 6 (avec son grand écran), j'ai un peu (beaucoup) mis l'iPad de côté. Et actuellement j'utilise très très peu l'iPad. Je préfère utiliser mon iPhone ou mon Mac. Donc faut voir si il ne fera pas doublon. (En fonction de l'environnement high-tech dans lequel il va se trouver).

Les défauts que j'ai trouvé à l'iPad Air 2:
-il vibre même à volume très faible
-l'écran est très très salissant (plus que l'iPad 2 selon moi, mais c'est peut être le revêtement qui est défectueux sur le mien) 
-pas de multi-session (mais ça peut encore être corrigé avec iOS 9.3) 

Peut être que ce défauts sont corrigés sur le nouvel iPad Air 2 commercialisé.

Ps: pourquoi vouloir absolument une smartcase? J'ai acheté une protection à 20€ pour le Air 2 et elle remplit très bien sa fonction. 

Ps 2: je trouve le Touch ID De l'iPad Air 2 bien plus performant que celui du 6...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2015)

L'ipad qui vibre, j'avais lu çà en commentaire sur un site marchand, mais çà veut dire que qu'on sent dans ses mains les vibrations de la tablette? Le son n'est pas altéré? Si c'est çà mon iPad 3 vibre aussi, çà ne m'a jamais dérangé.
quant au côté salissant, je ne laisse jamais bien longtemps mes appareils iOS avec des traces, ils sont toujours nickels.
Pour la multi session, je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire...


----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2015)

@Sydney Bristow, c'est juste visuel. Je l'ai trouvé plus lumineux. J'avais les deux en face de moi sur la table de l'Apple store. Comparaison faite sur deux gris sidéral.
L'air 2 vibre plus que le 3 mais le mini 4 vibre aussi.
Disons que @MaitreYODA aimerait que sa tablette soit partagée par toute sa petite famille ainsi ils se connecteraient dessus avec leur propre session. Ils retrouveraient leurs données, leurs comptes courriels, etc... Je suppose qu'elle apparaîtra dans les prochaines màj surtout avec un iPad pro.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2015)

Pour un usage à long terme (même si ça reste toujours relatif), l'iPad Air 2 est un excellent choix. Et 16 Go c'est vraiment trop juste.

Après, c'est une question de budget.


----------



## happle (21 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour tous ces conseils. Je pense opter pour un Ipad air 2 64 GO en espérant que celui-ci ne sera obsolète à court terme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2015)

happle a dit:


> Merci pour tous ces conseils. Je pense opter pour un Ipad air 2 64 GO en espérant que celui-ci ne sera obsolète à court terme.



C'est celui que j'ai et je ne pense pas qu'il sera obsolète de si tôt.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2015)

Moi j'hésite maintenant entre le air 2 64 Go et le mini 4 64 Go, sachant que  j'aimerai bien la version cellulaire, mon forfait orange me donnant droit au multi sim. Sans oublier la puce GPS que n'a pas la version Wifi. le mini 4 fait 50 euros de moins, un peu moins puissant que le air 2 mais plus facilement transportable.


----------



## lineakd (21 Septembre 2015)

@Sydney Bristow, il ne te reste plus qu'à faire un petit tour à l'apple store...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Moi j'hésite maintenant entre le air 2 64 Go et le mini 4 64 Go, sachant que  j'aimerai bien la version cellulaire, mon forfait orange me donnant droit au multi sim. Sans oublier la puce GPS que n'a pas la version Wifi. le mini 4 fait 50 euros de moins, un peu moins puissant que le air 2 mais plus facilement transportable.



L'iPad Air 2 n'est pas spécialement encombrant. Et avec son poids plume il n'en est que plus facilement transportable.

Avec un écart de prix de 50€ entre les 2, je pense que ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2015)

oui mais j'ai déjà un grand iPad, j'aimerai l'iPad mini car il est moins encombrant pour un usage extérieur. De toute façon chez moi, l'iPad ne me sert que pour regarder la télé dans la cuisine ou dans la chambre et un peu de surf, tout le reste çà se passe sur l'iMac Retina. Par contre quand je suis pas chez moi, l'iPhone est un peu petit, et même un iPhone 6+, c'est pas encore une tablette et c'est encombrant pour un téléphone. D'ou mon intérêt pour ce nouvel iPad mini, que je pourrais trimbaler partout, plus facilement qu'un iPad air.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2015)

j'ai tout de même un peu peur d'être dérouté par le format plus petit de l'iPad mini.
Cela me rappelle quand j'ai eu mon 1er iPad, un iPad 2 en 2011: je venais d'avoir mon 1er iMac 27 pouces en remplacement d'un mac book pro 15", et je cherchais une solution mobile complémentaire. Je me souviens avoir eu du mal avec l'iPad d'autant que c'était mon 1er appareil iOS. Maintenant que je suis bien habitué au format de l'iPad 9,7", l'iPad mini risque de me sembler petit.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2015)

Bon voila, j'ai commandé le air 2 64 Go cellulaire chez boulanger paiement 4x. Retrait mercredi en magasin. L'écran du mini est quand même trop petit, le air 2 est plus puissant, et bien plus léger et plus fin que mon lourd et épais iPad 3! Et en plus j'aurai le cellulaire, j'ai plus qu'à appeler Orange qu'il m'envoie la 2eme SIM! Je l'ai pris en couleur Or. ;-)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2015)

Et en plus, je viens de faire le calcul, je vais prendre la smart case a 79 euros, ce qui fait 754 euros. 
Le mini 4 cellulaire + coque + smart cover = 739 euros.


----------

